# Finally Got IT!!!



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

Got my Concealed Weapons Permit today!! Exactly 5 weeks to the day. Sent on 08/24/09 and received 09/28/09. I sent mind paper prints and through the mail and everything. Didn't know about the appointment deal till after I sent mine already. Excited about carrying for the first time. Still haven't done it yet other than practicing walking around. I'm thinking about buying a fanny pack for work, considering I lift my arms up a lot because I'm a merchandiser for a bread company. 
And here I thought I was goin to wait at least 60 days. I made a bet with another buddy at work of mine who has a concealed weapons permit as well. The bet was 10 dollars I would get it in less than 60 days. So I lost 10 bucks but its not a big deal. Win win situation. Any advice for a new carrier? (something you wish someone told you when you first started carrying)


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats!
I bet that made your day a whole lot brighter 
From what I heard from many people, when you first carry it'll feel like everyone is looking at you.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, no one I knew had a permit before I got mine. I wish someone could have told me that not everyone is looking to see if I have a gun. I was excited but also very nervous about being "made" while carrying. It has never happened. I think the only people that look are those of us who do carry. You'll find yourself spotting the guy in the "tactical" shirt :smt027 about a block away. I usually carry IWB and the only thing I find myself doing is making sure the tail of my shirt on my carry side is covering well after I stand up or move differently.
It definitely gave me a different mind set at first when carrying. I looked a lot at situations and places from the tactical mindset, and thought a lot about "what if" kind of things. I suppose everyone does that to some degree. I guess I got most of it sorted out as I don't find myself so preoccupied with those things like before. I don't worry nearly as much about being "made" now. I think most people would have to have a gun waived in their face before they noticed it. After I got used to it, not having it ( I can't carry at work) feels like when you forget your watch. I just feel unprepared all day and it sucks. 
Obviously, be aware of the concealment and careful that your movements don't compromise it. You are already thinking of that with the fanny pack and that is good. :smt023 Be aware of the places you can and can't go and pretty soon it will all be like second nature to strap on your gun in the mornings.

Of course the ritual for first carry is that you MUST go directly to Wal-Mart and wander around. :smt1099 Have some nachos and buy some bullets or something. I know it was the first place I went!

Edit: By the way... Congrats on getting your CCW permit!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

RogerThat said:


> Any advice for a new carrier? (something you wish someone told you when you first started carrying)


You may feel like everybody is watching you and can see your gun. Reality is that 99% of the population does not even think that a person is carrying a gun and they are so busy/self-absorbed/oblivious to their surroundings, they are not even noticing you, let alone a slight bulge you may have in your side. Also, resist the temptation to check and feel for you gun. If you have a good holster and belt, they will do their job. If you do feel the need to check, I find a simple casual tap with my elbow does the trick.

And yes, the nacho run at Wally World is a must.


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

hahaha, Thats so funny you guys said that about wal-mart. Because thats the first place I thought about going just to test it out. I actually merchandise at 3 wal-marts that I deliver bread to. So one way or another I'll be doing this. But at 5 in the morning. Another reason in itself to carry. Thanks for the congrats. I'll update and let you guys know how my first carry goes or what not. I hope to read more responses


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats...I just got mine not too long ago. I was told it would take about five weeks....I got it in under four weeks.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023 I hope to be following suit in about 6 months. 

KG


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

You'll like the fanny pack - at least I do - I especially use it to carry in the summer months. It's comfortable especially while driving, accessible sitting or standing, but I do recommend practicing the draw.

I wear it at a cant slightly to the right side of my body - not directly in front as I have found that it can put some dangerous pressure on the jewels.

Enjoy your CC


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats.It will feel like everyone is looking @ you.My case they were.The holster was showing everything but the gun.And it was @ Wal-Mart.LOL!


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Wife Check*

I always have my wife do a "Peeky Oney Check". Very discreet, very quick check. She has a good eye and will tell me if it prints. Must always be careful in church when sitting in the pew to avoid the clunk against the back of the pew.

After a few months, tension fades, and you become more aware of when you are not carrying verses when you are carrying.

Congradulations.


----------

